# Well, winter is here!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As much as I wish to be in denial, seems it is for real:










We didn't take any balls out, as they would only get lost in the snow, so Gryffon, ever the resourcefull German Shepherd, grabbed a traffic cone that I use as a jump standard instead. You can see that evil Keeta has her eye on Gryff's cone. 









While Gryff is distracted digging for sticks, Keeta swoops in and grabs the cone!









Traffic cones always taste better when they are stolen from pesky little brothers, nom, nom, nom. 









Gryffon tries to reclaim HIS cone, now with a corner chewed off, but Keeta goes for an offensive maneuver to keep him away! 









But Gryff is too fast, and Success!! Gryff got his cone back while Keeta pouts! 









But the cone is soon forgotten for other great toys:
Branches (still attached to the trees):









Chewed up shocking pink flying ring:









And a huge stick:









Big enough to share:









Well that was fun, what else can we find?


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the story telling photos, could almost be a children's book.. haha!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sooo not ready for that...but beautiful shots of happy pups. Not sure how you can deal with the long winter!? Especially losing all the toys! We lost many just in the leaves until we blew them away.

Keeta and Gryff :wub:

I am not looking forward to snow(tomorrow we are supposed to get a mix rain/snow wind event because of Sandy)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

oh man... shudder. It was 70 here today but we have snow up in the Sierra's. Hope winter stays away for a while longer!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As crappy as snow is, at least it isn't filthy like mud. Nice pictures.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos, I loved the narration as well 

That's a ton of snow! Yikes


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I love snow. Unfortunately, Kansas doesn't get much of it. After last year's non-winter, I'm in the mood for a snowstorm. I'm curious how Xena will react to snow. She was born during the non-winter so she's never seen it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Shade said:


> That's a ton of snow! Yikes


No kidding! And it's still coming down!


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I envy you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG, I got a chill looking at those...beautiful though...I love winter pic's

But I cannot believe how much snow you have...is this normal for you for this time of year?

Last year we had virtually no winter...I don't think we even got 1" of accumulation last year...although that was not the norm...x-mas is usually bare and grey...late Jan to feb. is snow time.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally jealous!! 
Last year I was still in Washington and we got a fair amount of snow, followed by a nasty Ice Storm. And I do mean nasty...now I Live in Eastern Oregon, and despite the fact that I had enough last year, and do not drive in the snow, I can't wait to get a good deep snow here. I am Dying to get the dogs out in deep snow! Want lots of pics of them at least once in our lifetime together!! Not to mention I want to build a few snowmen LOL


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pictures! Beautiful dogs and scenery. I can't wait for snow.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful. You can always send some of that snow over here!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW that's a freaking ton of snow ... I am so NOT a fan of winter, but living in Ottawa I have to suck it up (One of the reasons I have a GSD ... I need a sturdy dog LOL)


Mr. and Mrs. Kirkley - you miss snow? I'll swap houses with you for the winter LOL I've already paid for snow removal for the winter (for the driveway) so you'd just have to enjoy!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Don't know about Ontario, but it's -19C here right now.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO ... Sorry, I have to laugh ... it's +18 here!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Don't know about Ontario, but it's -19C here right now.


I'm in Ottawa and it's not like that. I think it's suppose to go up to 17C today as Ky mentioned. I'm not ready for what you have yet, lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I miss snow....we rarely get it down here.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

+9 in my area...still having 45km wind gusts, but I am close to the lake


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It's going to be 77 here today, and clear and sunny.  Sorry. LOL!!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I would like ONE big snowstorm a year. That would satisfy my desire just fine AND remind me how much I dislike shoveling snow  

Our neighbor in RI used to get his GSD traffic cones to play with. She would destroy them in no time flat. Scarlett isn't that interested in them, but if we leave a bucket outside, she will bite big holes in it.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow thats alot of snow for October!!!! I can tell the dogs are having a blast. Great pics


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I could live with one snow storm a year . . .


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no..... snow pics already. They are lovely and the 'kids' look like they are having a blast!

I really dislike winter. Days are short, temps are 'usually' cold, and we get ice. 

We got no snow or ice last year. I do not think I even wore my heavy coat at all. I think I would like a little more winter ut not too much. Picky aren't I?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, that's gorgeous! I miss snow, well sometimes... I like looking at it but not so much living in it. I think I would lose my little dogs in that.  

Beautiful pups too!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures. Your pictures reminded me of something. I went to the Lincoln Park Zoo a couple weekends ago. They have these really neat looking African Wild Dogs there. They were playing with a cone! Just like your doggies. They'd knock it over and it'd stand back up. They were having a BLAST. I'm tempted to steal a construction cone off the side of the road one of these days but I'm pretty sure that's illegal  lol...good times.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Can we move in?  I am so jealous of all the snow you have, and I know Trent would be, too. He's a snow dog through and through.

Love the photos, always look forward to your picture threads. Looks like the two had a lot of fun!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rei said:


> Can we move in?


Sure! Bring a shovel!!! 

Got an additional six to eight inches overnight.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, so much snow already!!!!! I love seeing pictures of your two dogs. They always look so happy. :wub:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I'm so jealous - my dogs have never seen snow  
We had +30 Celsius here today - I much prefer cooler weather 

I haven't been to the snow in 13 years  I grew up in europe, there's nothing nicer than sitting on the radiator at night watching snowflakes drift down  I really miss that 

LOL we used to ride the horses bareback in the snow cuz it was warmer  (but your toes still got frozen solid every time )


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I always look forward to your winter/snow pics...gorgeous dogs and beautiful area that you live in


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great pictures! I love seeing dogs playing in the snow, you would think that they were puppies again. 
We had snow here last week, it was only about 3 inches and then melted in a couple of days...now it's going to be 70 degress here today. That's Colorado weather for you!


----------

